# Got a little high today.



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

Replaced a 100 HP motor today. 250 foot up in the air. 
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10210318226090538&set=pcb.10210318228450597&type=3&theater


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

Bob is my main guy.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Says your link isn't available.


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

MechanicalDVR said:


> Says your link isn't available.


Shoot, maybe because it isn't my own facebook. go look on mine mech.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

This is an awesome thread. 5 Star. Pat yourself on the back.


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

HackWork said:


> This is an awesome thread. 5 Star. Pat yourself on the back.


Screw you, I will figure out how to get the pics on now that I am sober, but I am going to figure out how to block you from seeing them. :laughing:


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

sbrn33 said:


> Screw you, I will figure out how to get the pics on now that I am sober, but I am going to figure out how to block you from seeing them. :laughing:


Only a really big *** would do that :no:


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Facebook won't let me go to anyone's page anymore since I don't have a personal account. Now everytime I try to go to someone's page it takes me to my company page.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

I still can't believe you even posted that trash.


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

HackWork said:


> Facebook won't let me go to anyone's page anymore since I don't have a personal account. Now everytime I try to go to someone's page it takes me to my company page.


You should really update that page and use it a bit more. I see you have one glowing review. Last post was jan of 16.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

This thread is dildos.


----------



## micromind (Aug 11, 2007)

So how did you get the old one down? 

Cranes are for sissies, I would have dumped it over the edge........lol. 

I actually did that with a 10HP motor years ago. It was on top on an asphalt silo, about 60' up. It pretty much exploded when it hit the concrete.......


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

micromind said:


> So how did you get the old one down?
> 
> Cranes are for sissies, I would have dumped it over the edge........lol.
> 
> I actually did that with a 10HP motor years ago. It was on top on an asphalt silo, about 60' up. It pretty much exploded when it hit the concrete.......


Had to dig a motor out of the landscaping at a building more than once.


----------



## cuba_pete (Dec 8, 2011)

micromind said:


> So how did you get the old one down?
> 
> Cranes are for sissies, I would have dumped it over the edge........lol.
> 
> I actually did that with a 10HP motor years ago. It was on top on an asphalt silo, about 60' up. It pretty much exploded when it hit the concrete.......


Like a boss cat, you are!


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

micromind said:


> So how did you get the old one down?
> 
> Cranes are for sissies, I would have dumped it over the edge........lol.
> 
> I actually did that with a 10HP motor years ago. It was on top on an asphalt silo, about 60' up. It pretty much exploded when it hit the concrete.......


100 HP. Not roping that thing down. Crane was there for the new one anyway. Still not up there yet.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

sbrn33 said:


> 100 HP. Not roping that thing down. Crane was there for the new one anyway. *Still not up there yet.*


What's holding back progress?


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

Nice catwalk. Your thread sucks, btw.


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

Going_Commando said:


> Nice catwalk. Your thread sucks, btw.


Oh be nice, I already explained the problem. 
The cool thing is that instead of putting the grain on the ground they put it directly into those sea containers. Then they can ship it out in whatever time frame they want with no waste.


----------

